# Seahorses....pleasehelp!



## coral reef (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, so I just came home from a 3 day vacation, in which i intrusted my 2 seahorses to my dad. He put in 10 ghost shrimp, about 1/3 of which they ate. So I just got home, and my once bright orange is now a faded pinkish white? I have no clue what has triggered this color chage, could someone help me?! please?
Thank you.


----------



## temptresskitty (Aug 8, 2009)

From what I have seen of seahorses, they change color if they do not like something about their conditions in the aquarium. Maybe there are left over food, or maybe it didnt like having that much food in there with it.. They also will change colors to another that they find attractive and want to maybe mate or something. Thats my help, if it helps.~ winks.~


Amber


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

think its time for a WC.


----------



## coral reef (Aug 5, 2009)

wild caught?
thanks amber
I have found out that my seahorse changed to the color of her mate, so another problem is resolved.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

WC=water change  Glad you found what the problem was!


----------



## coral reef (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks
so one more question:
how do i do a water change in a saltwater aquarium?
i feel like I'v been doing it wrong.


----------

